# Diagramas de antenas para wireless



## jcgp1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola a todos quisiera que si alguien sabe sobre los diagramas de los circuitos o como armar antenas caseras para redes wireless que me avisen o algun manual o dirección.

Gracias


----------



## capitanp (Nov 15, 2006)

Mira existe un buscador que se llama Google

ahi podes encontrar lo que sea, pero como yo lo hice y por poco me desorda la pantalla de la cantidad de antenas y alguna estan excelentes toma este link

http://hwagm.elhacker.net/calculo/antenasvarias.htm

igual la mejor es esta





saludos


----------

